# UFC 175 - Ronda Rousey X Alexis Davis GIFs



## Stickgrappler (Jul 8, 2014)

I made 11 animated GIFs of the UFC 175 - Ronda Rousey X Alexis Davis fight.















Enjoy 8 more GIFs here:

UFC 175 - Ronda Rousey X Alexis Davis ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Buka (Jul 8, 2014)

What a great job you did with that! Really, man, nice job.

Rousey is going to go down in the annals of history. I don't think she's near her peak yet. I'm glad I'm here to see her career.


----------



## Tames D (Jul 8, 2014)

Buka said:


> What a great job you did with that! Really, man, nice job.
> 
> Rousey is going to go down in the annals of history. I don't think she's near her peak yet. I'm glad I'm here to see her career.


I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 9, 2014)

Buka said:


> What a great job you did with that! Really, man, nice job.



Thank you!



> Rousey is going to go down in the annals of history. I don't think she's near her peak yet. I'm glad I'm here to see her career.



yeah, a while back, before her standup/boxing improved, Cyborg Santos may have been able to beat her IF and it's 2 big IF's: 

1) UFC signs her
2) She cuts/makes weight

regardless, now, i don't even think Cyborg has a chance.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 9, 2014)

Was that other young lady already knocked out from the throw?

It's just that she seemed to keep both her arms around Rousey's waist and didn't attempt to control the arm striking her in the face.


----------



## elder999 (Jul 9, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> Was that other young lady already knocked out from the throw?
> 
> It's just that she seemed to keep both her arms around Rousey's waist and didn't attempt to control the arm striking her in the face.



I think she was out from the punch or the knee before _koshi garuma_, but, unless she says, you can't be sure.....unfortunately, a lot of BJJ schools have gotten away from the judo throws that they used to practice, in favor of wrestling takedowns-I think Ms. Davis was unprepared for a judo throw, and expecting an armbar....


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 9, 2014)

elder999,

very cool! thank you, thought it a harai goshi (koshi) from 2 friends. just checked _koshi garuma_ and it looks this is the proper name of the throw! _domo arigato gozaimasu_!

--------------

Davis may have been out from the right or from the knee, but in _kesa gatame _RR rained 10 punches, and it looks like on the 9th, her arm goes limp - definitely out then if not earlier


----------



## Buka (Jul 9, 2014)

Rousey said that the punch knocked Davis out (or seriously stunned her) and that she was actually holding her up in the first motion of the throw.

She broke a cyst in her hand with that punch, but now reports are coming out that in addition to the burst cyst, she also broke her hand. She hasn't commented yet. 

Ronda is only 27 years old. She's a world class athlete with more competitive experience than just about anyone in MMA. Too bad she doesn't have any fire in her soul. (wink)  I can't wait to see what comes next for her. I've trained with some of the best women Martial Arts fighters, true champions, but I've never seen anything like Rousy. Nothing even remotely close. That's one scary she-beast. If I'm ever in an area where she fights I'm going to buy ringside tickets regardless of the cost. I wouldn't do that even if a relative was fighting.


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 9, 2014)

awesomeness Buka! thank you!

LOL @ "If I'm ever in an area where she fights I'm going to buy ringside tickets regardless of the cost. I wouldn't do that even if a relative was fighting."


----------



## elder999 (Jul 9, 2014)

Stickgrappler said:


> elder999,
> 
> very cool! thank you, thought it a harai goshi (koshi) from 2 friends. just checked _koshi garuma_ and it looks this is the proper name of the throw! _domo arigato gozaimasu_!



She modified it with a little reap-that could make it confusing....sort of halfway between koshi garuma and harai goshi, but she loaded her up in koshi garuma...:asian:


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 9, 2014)

i asked some other friends, and they basically said who cares the name of it, it works and she capitalized on her position lol


----------



## EddieCyrax (Jul 9, 2014)

Buka said:


> Rousey said that the punch knocked Davis out (or seriously stunned her) and that she was actually holding her up in the first motion of the throw.
> 
> She broke a cyst in her hand with that punch, but now reports are coming out that in addition to the burst cyst, she also broke her hand. She hasn't commented yet.




This make more sense.  When I first watched this fight on youtube, I couldnt help but wonder why Davis allowed herself to be thrown so easily.  She had to know/respect Rousey's Judo background.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 9, 2014)

rouseys still warming up -- she reckons that she's not the finished article yet   she trains almost as much as me and she's near as damn it got everything locked in pretty good judging by the vid's on your website 

she reckons that she needs more training sessions to be complete so i'd love to see what she's like at the end -- she's 10 and 0 now ? --- what's it gunna be like in say 2 years ????? 

WOW -- simply stunning


----------



## Tames D (Jul 9, 2014)

She's at the top of her game and the best, in my opinion. I love watching her fight. But you never know when she'll run into her "Buster Douglas"


----------



## Buka (Jul 9, 2014)

I know everyone eventually gets beaten, especially in MMA. But unless Ronda falls in love, I don't think anyone is going to take her title.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 9, 2014)

not even marriage would take her title   she'd force him to take hers instead LoL  oh and if he tried to argue the point....... well nuff sed given the vid's really 

she's just outstanding and a great talisman for girlie mma   that's worth more than it's weight in gold 

MMA NOT JUST FOR GUYS


----------



## Buka (Jul 9, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> not even marriage would take her title   she'd force him to take hers instead LoL  oh and if he tried to argue the point....... well nuff sed given the vid's really
> 
> she's just outstanding and a great talisman for girlie mma   that's worth more than it's weight in gold
> 
> MMA NOT JUST FOR GUYS



Just to clarify my "falling in love" comment... It was taught to me a long time ago that the worst thing that could happen to a fighter is the day he/she gets civilized. It was geared towards the hard contact fighting sports and was meant to point out that when a fighter meets the person that just might be the one they spend the rest of their life with, raise kids with, etc - things change in their life, especially their focus. It can make a huge difference. It's what happened to Fedor Emelianenko. Met a sweet gal, fell in love, got married real quick......and never won another fight.

I'm not even saying that's a bad thing, I just hope Ronda meets the love of her life the week after she retires. As for MMA not just for guys, I wish it had been around when my wife was in her twenties. Mad skills that gal. Right attitude, too. I'm kinda scared of her.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 10, 2014)

know what you mean about the focus issue --- if you get hitched then got a new set of responsibilities, you gotta come home in 1 piece etc....

as for your other half take her training with you and then you'll never have another bad disagreement again


----------



## Buka (Jul 10, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> know what you mean about the focus issue --- if you get hitched then got a new set of responsibilities, you gotta come home in 1 piece etc....
> 
> as for your other half take her training with you and then you'll never have another bad disagreement again



She's been training for as long as I remember. You're right, though, we don't really have disagreements. No need, I'd just lose anyway.


----------



## donnaTKD (Jul 10, 2014)

i'm lucky i just have to put up with my doggy spitting his dummy out cos he can't go muay thai training with me LoL 

i'd also hate to be my sparring partners parents cos both emily and her brother both fight muay thai 

as for ronda i don't think that anyone will give her any problems  

i also think that the only person that can beat her is herself and whether she still "has it in her" to carry on scrapping in the cage  

i think it'll end with her retiring from competitive mma cos she ''got bored" with it --- same old same old, don't think it'll happen for a few years yet though but it will - she'll take her eye off the ball "cos it's too easy" and that's when it'll all just go **** up literally


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 13, 2014)

elder999 said:


> I think she was out from the punch or the knee before _koshi garuma_, but, unless she says, you can't be sure.....unfortunately, a lot of BJJ schools have gotten away from the judo throws that they used to practice, in favor of wrestling takedowns-I think Ms. Davis was unprepared for a judo throw, and expecting an armbar....



Yeah, Bjj seriously needs to get back to its roots and incorporate more Judo Tachiwaza. I feel that it compliments Bjj groundwork better than wrestling takedowns do. The problem is that a lot of Judo schools don't teach no gi throws. Hopefully Rousey changes all of that, because her no gi Judo throws in MMA are amazing. Rock on Rousey!


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 15, 2014)

i would LOVE to stop hearing about that steroid freak Santos. Rousey is the deal, santos is the steroid using past.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 15, 2014)

Twin Fist said:


> i would LOVE to stop hearing about that steroid freak Santos. Rousey is the deal, santos is the steroid using past.



If it ever happens, I think Ronda's gonna actually clobber her pretty good.....not the armbar-look for a knockout, with an exclamation mark!


----------



## Twin Fist (Aug 17, 2014)

me too, all the she male fan boys talkign about cyborgs power, well, thats JUICED off the juice she prob cant knock out a 12 year old


----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 17, 2014)

rouseys unbeaten which i think says it all


----------

